# Collective Term For Mil-inspired Watches?



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Platoon? Brigade?

Here is my current colection of mil-style watches.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Battalion?

Parade?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Platoon? Brigade?
> 
> Here is my current colection of mil-style watches.


Not a very orderly line up, I doubt your average RSM would call that a `Parade`























Great collection


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice collection, love the Mirage 

Note to self: must do a group shot one day


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks! I tried lining them up in an orderly military fashion, but it just looked boring...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Thanks! I tried lining them up in an orderly military fashion, but it just looked boring...


I know what you mean, I`ve done it my self


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Could do 'em in an echelon formation.

WATCHES, RIGHT ECHELON, KWWIIIIIIK MARCHHH.

OI!! SWING THOSE HANDS HIGHER, YOU MISERABLE, LITTLE... etc, etc..

Martin


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Squadron suits both the Army and Air Force


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A "Mob" might be suitable, if you are the kind of person who still knows the UK as Blighty.









IE; a boring old bugger.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Great collection Keith.

How about an "Ebsolewt Shaah"...?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> How about an "Ebsolewt Shaah"...?


A what?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

quoll said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > How about an "Ebsolewt Shaah"...?
> ...


I just revisited my own post. Duh - I was thinking some sort of Middle-Eastern military formation. I love it!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

quoll said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > How about an "Ebsolewt Shaah"...?
> ...


Absolute shower....


----------

